
Predictions for Crypto Market - vasilipupkin
https://medium.com/@mkogan4/four-predictions-for-crypto-five-years-out-40dacc80ed7e
======
nguyenhd2107
For 2nd point, "Bitcoin will wither", I do not see in your post the reasonable
explanation on that. In my opinion BTC will still be there, simply its first
and foremost crypto currency in the world, never underestimate the pioneer.
BTC is potential to become world's store of value asset due to its big value
and solely usage of bitcoin blockchain( to serve BTC transfer transaction
only). Ethereum and other cryptos can be useful for other purposes due to its
blockchain flexibility(smart contract and other technology to build dapps on
top of the blockchain), but its also the flaw because noone wants to use those
blockchains to build end-user platform with billion transactions if those
crypto currencies value is too high (that implies high fee when running
transaction on blockchain). But lets imagine, with 1BTC = 1M$, you can easily
make 1B$ transaction with very low fee in compare to using bank system
instead, and the receiver can get that amount of money in the same day (in
this case I do not count on bitcoin blockchain scalability project like
Lightning network to make your transaction happen instantly ). After all,
future has room for all of us.

~~~
vasilipupkin
The idea is that it will be supplanted by other crypto. It's happening
already, if you look at btc % of crypto market cap

